
Finnly, the automated trading bot for everyday people - finnly
Hi Hacker News,<p>My name is Jamison Proctor and I am Co-Founder at Finnly. Our product, Finnly, is the automated trading bot for everyday people. One-chatbot, one part trading bot, Finnly is your guide and friend in the world of automated trading.<p>Trading. Bots. Work. They buy and sell assets automatically, delivering passive income while their users go about their day.<p>Finnly is a trading bot for beginners. Our goal is the create a trading bot which is so fun, simple and profitable that everyone in the world will use it, even your mom. Finnly is a fully functional trading bot with a chatbot interface. Via his chat interface, Finnly walks the user through his set-up and maintenance processes step-by-step. Using Finnly is like having an experienced friend help you as you start your automated trading journey.<p>Webpage: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.finnly.io
3 Minute Pitch: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;PUddvdP0U50<p>We have recently released a pilot version of Finnly which is free to use and works on Coinbase Pro. We want to use this initial product to better understand our users needs while sharing the potential of automated trading with as many people as possible.<p>If you have a Coinbase Pro account and would like to see what a trading bot can do, check out Finnly!<p>Free sign-up: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;trade.finnly.io&#x2F;signup&#x2F;?
======
verdverm
Not so sure everyday people trade algorithmically. Pretty niche group of
people who do trade, and mostly lose, like gambling.

~~~
theekruger
Yeah. It's like internet users in the 80s. This product might be a bit early
for the maturity of the market, but they can definitely get users. The product
premise is good, but no one has executed well. I might end up having to build
it. But hopefully not. The demand is growing so someone will make a good
product for this high value problem soon enough.

